# My haps



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

I took a couple of shots of some of the fish in my 375 gallon male show tank tonight.

Fossorochromis Rostratus




























Buccochromis Nototaenia




























Champsochromis Caeruleus



















Cyrtocara Moorii










Lichnochromis acuticeps










Aulonocara Maleri Island










Labeotropheus Fuelleborni OB


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

B-E-A-utiful


----------



## robg33 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Somjura (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice photos and fishs


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice fish and photos ! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

If possible a full tank shot (FTS) please ...


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Nice collection! opcorn:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

:drooling: :thumb: =D>


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice haps,


----------



## HellYeah (Jan 29, 2010)

awesome picts!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice haps!


----------



## cbryan1976 (Mar 2, 2007)

wow wow wow, some fish I'd never heard of, or just seen their names in lists, looking stunning, making me want to set up a whole tank just to see them... wow. great photos..


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that Champ is gorgeous! Full tank shot please!


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I will work on getting a full tank shot.


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

Here are a couple of more fish shots.

Cyrtocara Moorii



















Nimbochromis Polystigma



















Cyphotilapia gibberosa Kitumba










Clown Loaches


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

And here are some tank shots. Click on the pictures to view a larger image.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW---That is the nicest tank/stand/canopy I have EVER seen.

I just spent an hour checking out the build from your link. I can't believe you made that. You have some huge talent and could make some serious cash doing that for a living. If you were in Colorado I would pay you to build one of those for me. I think I drove my wife crazy calling her in every two minutes to check out the pictures.

How much total material cost do you have invested in that 375?


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Hawks. The tank/stand/canopy cost around $1700 in materials.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice tank set-up and collection! I like that champo!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice tank I just skimmed through your whole build progress and I'm speechless.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE!!! Great work Man! I am inspired! 
I hope some day I can have a tank of that size that
looks sooooo Beautiful! Top 5 BEST African tanks I've
ever seen!!

It's very Clean Cut / Yet still interesting and VERY colorful!!!

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE!!! Great work Man! I am inspired! 
I hope some day I can have a tank of that size that
looks sooooo Beautiful! Top 5 BEST African tanks I've
ever seen!!

It's very Clean Cut / Yet still interesting and VERY colorful!!!

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

That tank just seems too crowded for me. Who would want such a colorful work of art and craftsmanship in their home anyways...LOL. I love the CL's and the contrast in colors. Do you ever have issues with the Front? I had one in my mixed tank, but he ended up being very shy once my haps matured so had to remove him for his on good.

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mdstark (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. I have had no issues with the front so far. In fact, he is a little on the chubby side and seems to get more food than anyone else. He is very active and no one bothers him. I may have an issue once he is full grown, as full grown fronts I have had in the past started to munch on fish 4-5" or smaller. Hopefully all the fish in the tank will be larger than that once the front is full grown.


----------

